# Vote for the June picture of the month



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

*more choices*

Doodle









EvilNessCroft









fostermom









Goldbeau









Gwen









Ignutah









Lisa_and_Willow









ljilly28









Maggiesmom









marshab1









missmarstar









momtoMax









moverking









olik









rictic









RileysMom









SFGolden









TriplePinesFarm









welshgold









Zoeysmom


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Start voting now. Poll will be open for a week and then we'll have a winner. Good luck everyone.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

That was way too hard! I could vote for so many.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I think this month's theme is the most fun ever! Wow!!


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

is otissmummy and rictic the same dog?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

This is way too hard to pick just one!!! I'm torn between otissmummy and cyman1964uk, but they are all soooo good!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Just 2 more days to vote


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't vote, because I just can't choose- I laughed out loud at so many of these!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

My favourites are:

Daisybones
Donnaj03
Goldbeau
Gwen
Ignutah
Lisa_and_Willow
Moverking
Olik
Simtek
Zoesmum

In the end I voted for Simtek!! I simply canno resist BLACK snout!!! 
Good luck all!!


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

congrats Lisa and Willow on an awesome picture!!


----------

